# item(s) to chew during the day?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

what do you guys have dog chew on during the day while in crate? Pup 9 weeks old.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

knuckle bone, big rib bones,deer legs, nylabones, hoofs, kongs with "stuff" in them....depends on the time of year and what I have around.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

chicken feet are good if you can find them. Some latin american markets carry them and sometimes you can find them at walmart.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I recall that rawhide isn't good?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i just give 'em either a kong w/peanut butter in it, or a beef shank bone. the only time they get either is when they "kennel up", there-by teaching them that good things come at "kennel up", and keeping them occupied while they are. 

works good for me...


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

very good point about the "kennel up"


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

At the meat lab at the university, sometimes they will give me whole raw femur bones (the ones that normally cost like $10-15 smoked at a pet store) for free fresh off the cow. I freeze them, let the pup attack it until it's room temp and refreeze a few times. Knuckle bones and soup bones are also excellent. They particularly seem to like lamb neck slices. Frozen Kongs are good, but I find they prefer the frozen recreational bones even more.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I feed whole lamb necks as RMBs not recreationals.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Maren,

They enjoy cold bones? Or is there some other reason they're frozen?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to know people that froze carrots for teething pups, the cold helped sooth their pain.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you still know one, mike. i used frozen carrots (and frozen bones) for brix when he was teething-worked pretty good, and cheap


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

frozen bones are dog popsicles


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Aha! so frozen is just more enjoyable, maybe. Unless it's cold outside...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

even if it IS cold outside--they have to work harder at it. i guess it would really work well if it was cold out, AND the dog was out in it. but mine are spoiled, they get to work on them frozen and while they're thawing out, cause they're in the house (both dog and bone ).


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Oh, so they last longer. Got it. Good idea


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I feed whole lamb necks as RMBs not recreationals.


Eh, same diff. I like them because they freeze in nice easy shape, so they are super convenient to just throw in the crate as a be back in a couple hours kind of thing rather than just as a formal meal sort of thing. 

Ted, yes, the frozen ones last longer and they really seem to get a big kick out of them. My pup has now lost all his baby teeth, but still loves that frozen femur bone.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

My dogs get frozen meat and bones too. They seem to enjoy it. Even frozen cornish game hens. It makes them work harder for it, and not scarf it down as fast.


----------

